# Pressemeldung: Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband hat einen neuen Namen



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

Presse-Info Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. / 07.06.2016  
 * 
*Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband hat einen neuen Namen ​*



 
Hannover / Bad Lauterberg, 10. Juni 2016 

Die Delegierten des vormals "Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V." beschlossen am 05. Juni anlässlich der Mitgliederversammlung des Verbandes in Bad Lauterberg, Name und Logo von Niedersachsens größtem Naturschutzverband zu ändern.  

Präsident Werner Klasing macht deutlich: 
"Ein klares Bekenntnis zu unserer Verantwortung als Interessenvertreter der AnglerInnen in Niedersachsen ist uns sehr wichtig. Der neue Name reflektiert damit nicht nur unser Selbstverständnis, sondern ist weitaus zeitgemäßer und einprägsamer als der bisherige." 

Den zweiten Schwerpunkt der Verbandsarbeit, nämlich der tagtägliche Einsatz für die Förderung und den Erhalt intakter Fischbestände und ihrer Lebensräume, greift das neue Logo des Verbandes auf: 
"Die stilisierte Äsche steht hier als Fischart mit allerhöchster Schutzpriorität in Niedersachsen stellvertretend für alle gefährdeten Fischarten des Landes - und das sind mehr als 70%", 
erläutert Vizepräsident Heinz Pyka. 

Die Elemente Ufer oder Aue (in grün) und zuunterst die sinnbildliche Darstellung eines Gewässers (tiefblau) ergänzen den dynamischen Sprung der Äsche in eine hoffentlich lebenswerte Zukunft auch in Niedersachsen. 


Der Verband ist der Überzeugung, dass Logo und Name in der Öffentlichkeit Interesse für Fische, Gewässer und das Angeln wecken und dazu beitragen, das Bewusstsein für die zahlreichen Bedrohungen für die Vielfalt von Fischen und ihren Lebensräumen in Niedersachsen zu stärken. 

*Kurzporträt Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. *

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. ist mit gut 90.000 Mitgliedern der größte anerkannte Naturschutz- und Fischereiverband in Niedersachsen. 

Im Anglerverband Niedersachsen wenden Angler aus den 335 angeschlossenen Vereinen jedes Jahr zehntausende Stunden und erhebliche Geldmittel für ehrenamtliche Natur- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen an Gewässern auf. 

Von der Wiedereinbürgerung bedrohter Arten wie Lachs und Meerforelle, über das Monitoring von Fischen und anderen Wasserlebewesen, Aufzucht und Besatz bedrohter Kleinfischarten, Krebse und Muscheln, bis zu regelmäßigen Müllsammel- und Pflanzaktionen, tragen die organisierten Angler dazu bei, Gewässer und ufernahe Lebensräume zu erhalten und durch gezielte Naturschutzprojekte nachhaltig zu fördern.  

Davon profitieren nicht nur Fische, sondern auch viele andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten und nicht zuletzt alle Menschen, die Flüssen und Seen in Niedersachsen zur Erholung und zum 
Naturerleben aufsuchen. 

Mehr Infos unter: http://www.av-nds.de 
 *


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband hat einen neuen Namen*

Also diese Niedersachsen......#d

Wer nicht weiß, dass dieser Verband sich in *allen* Bereichen positiv von der übrigen Anglerverbandswelt abhebt könnte meinen, Anglerverbände seien grundsätzlich was tolles. In Wahrheit sind die Niedersachsen jedoch die einzige gute Erbse in einem Topf voller vergammelter Hülsenfrüchte. 
Wie klar durchdacht dieser Verband bis in die kleinste Einzelheit seinen Auftritt plant und durchführt, zeigt nicht nur die Namensänderung, sondern auch das neue Logo. Dabei rede ich nicht von optischem gefallen, das ist Geschmackssache. Wichtiger ist, dass man sich Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man mit so einem Logo eine Botschaft verbreitet und das auch in angemessener Weise umgesetzt hat.
Schaut man sich dagegen das mit Nazi-Geschmäckle behaftete Wolfsangellogo des ehemaligen VdSF an, oder das laienhaft zusammengekritzelte Logo des jetzigen DAFV, weiß man wovon ich rede.

So bleibt wieder einmal nur zu sagen:

Gut gemacht, Ihr Niedersachsen.#6

Ihr seid zwar (leider) nicht der Bundesverband, aber der einzig kompetente Verband des Bundes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband hat einen neuen Namen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr seid zwar (leider) nicht der Bundesverband, aber der einzig kompetente Verband des Bundes.


Nachzulesen zur Bestätigung, nur aus den letzten Wochen/Monaten..

Positiv(er) für Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316246

Der traurige Rest:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254906
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301165
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313026
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312387
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312256


----------



## kreuzass (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband hat einen neuen Namen*

Des ja 'n starkes Stück. #6


----------

